# Another commercial jar use question



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Snapple was on sale, so I got some. Can I reuse the bottles for canning homemade sauces (BBQ, S&S, ect.)? 
Or are they commercially canned at a temp that the rubber compound cannot be reused?

Thanks all


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

I would think that you Cannot reuse the jars. most commercial glass jars are a one time only thing.
I would not try it.


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

I have used commercial salsa jars to can things, and been succesful, but it isn't recommended. Not sure about Snapple jars. Small opening and all that. You could try one with water in it and see if it seals. If not, you're not out anything.


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

I regularly reuse my leftover jars with the pop lid by putting vacuum sealing dry goods in them with my foodsaver. Anything shelf stable like flour, dry milk, dehydrated veggies, etc. I do it like this lady: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E552XSAXEdk[/ame]
However, I have tried Snapple jars in my foodsaver and they have never kept a seal. I think because the lids are so small. Anyway, it has not worked for me to try to reseal them.


----------



## BackwoodsBuff (Apr 25, 2013)

I wouldn't use them to can in. It isn't safe. Stick to the old Kerr and Ball lids and jars. I wouldn't throw them away though. Store dry goods in them. Maybe herbs...


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I used glass Starbucks jars for my homemade katsup. I didn't can this but it was sealed when I went to use some. Guess I should add, these were stored in the refer...it goes too fast to store anyplace else.


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

Maybe everybody knows this, but perhaps it is better safe than sorry. "Sealed" does not always mean "safe". It is easy to "seal" a jar. It takes a bit more thought and effort to make sure that jar is safe to seal. If you have no idea what I am talking about then you need to read a bit more about the theory of canning.


----------



## Raymond James (Apr 15, 2013)

I would only use a new Canning Jar Lid when canning. I regularly reuse the rings but use a new seal lid. The problem with the jar you mention is not the glass in the jar but the size of the opening. Where do you find a new lid to fit? I an using the Ball Blue Book. 

I see glass mayonnaise jars re-used for canning as the lids and rings fit them. The jars made for canning are a heavier glass and perform much better. I have jars that were new in 1976 still being used. 

Glass and plastic containers with resealabel caps can be used for many purposes but not canning.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

When I find glass mayo jars, I save them to use when canning things that don't go in the pressure canner. (like jams, tomatoes etc) I wouldn't try re-using those lids to can with... just not worth it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It's one of those things they say you can't reuse. My dad always reused all the commercial jars with rubber rings on the lids like that though. He would water bath can in them. He liked to make all sorts of jellies and jams.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Great for maple syrup!


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

My mom gave me her recipe for sweet and sour sauce. She makes a batch and has told me she does not even refrigerate it. She has kept it in the cupboard for months. 

She says its because it has so much vinegar it's safe. 
We never put ketchup in the fridge either. It stays in the cupboard. 

I guess I'll do a batch and just water bath it. I do refrigerate my sweet and sour sauce! 

FYI here is her recipe;

1 1/2 c vinegar
2 c sugar
2 c ketchup
1/2 t ginger
2 c water

Cover and simmer for a long time!


----------

